# Today California Declared Drought State of Emergency



## Monica S (Oct 31, 2012)

Quote:


> "We can't make it rain, but we can be much better prepared for the terrible consequences that California's drought now threatens, including dramatically less water for our farms and communities and increased fires in both urban and rural areas," said Governor Brown. "I've declared this emergency and I'm calling all Californians to conserve water in every way possible."


You can read the official California Governor announcement here: http://gov.ca.gov/news.php?id=18368

If you live in California, how do you save water? What water conservation tips do you have for other families on Mothering?


----------



## AspieMom (Feb 11, 2009)

I was just thinking of this. I don't have a yard, or plants or a pool. I only shower for 60- 90 seconds. I shampoo only every 5-7 days. I wash full loads of laundry. My kids bathe together. I would love to get a 50 gallon drum to collect water from the drippy shower and give it to a local farmer. I am also planning on using Parenting with Crappy Pictures idea of tide dye clothing for hiding stains and less laundry. Unless someone invents dishwasher wipes I can't think of anything short of taking my water squandering husband camping without showers


----------



## Nan411 (Nov 20, 2010)

I take showers every other day or every third day but thats more because we are in the midst of a bathroom remodel lol. I also fill a tub with soapy water when handwashing dishes instead of letting it run. I've been trying to get my husband to tear out the lawn and put in low maintenance landscaping but he is not open to it at this time. I think its a waste of water.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I have a pool. But if not opening it this summer is an option, we will try that. We'd probably have to drain it to do that, however, or the algae would be terrible.


----------

